# vt1708s on M4N78 Pro - No digital out

## trilexx

hey there,

I'm in the process of upgrading my mythbackend/frontend. I have bought a M4N78 Pro from ASUS which supports digital out in the form of a TOS Link connector. The chip on board is a VIA vt1708s. I have selected the correct module, HDA-Intel, and codec, VIA HD-audio codec, in the kernel. 

When I load the module, I get the following message in dmesg:

```

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A disabled

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

```

aplay -L gives me the following:

```

default:CARD=NVidia

    HDA NVidia, VT1708S Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, VT1708S Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, VT1708S Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, VT1708S Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, VT1708S Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, VT1708S Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, VT1708S Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

```

As you can see, there are only analog but no digital devices. I know that the HDA-Intel driver is bad in detecting the correct codec, but I dunno what parameter I should set when loading the module? I cannot find anything referring to the vt1708s chip. I have tried the internal alsa driver (2.6.29-r2) as well as the external alsa driver (media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.19 ), but the results are the same.

Does anybody have experiences with this chip and the digital out?

Greetings,

trilexx

----------

## theDOC_23

Take a look at this:

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=4330

----------

## trilexx

great!

thanks. I try the latest alsa from their repo and upgrade my bios.

cheers,

trilexx

----------

## trilexx

using this ebuild here from bugzilla:

```

http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231490

```

for alsa-driver-9999 (the current alsa-driver-9999 ebuild in portage is outdated, its not the using the current git repository) the digital outs appear, but obviously only the internal SPDIF and not the external work. nevertheless its one step closer to the solution  :Smile: 

----------

## Nreal

Ive got hdmi sound working in mplayer with --audio=alsa:hw:0,3 

How do i get that in xine?

Anyone can help me please.

----------

